# Cabela's Alaskan Guide scope reviews?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am hoping to get a decent scope that zooms in the 16-18 power range. I found a Vortex Crossire and the counter guy told me that he has seen at least two have trouble, so I wanted to bump up the quality at least one step higher and just can not justify dropping $500plus. It looks from the website reviews that a lot of people like the Cabela's Alaskan Guide series and they are on sale for $100 off right now. Here is the LINK
Do any of you have experience with these? From what I have researched they appear to be made by Light Optical Works out of Japan and are the best bang for your buck out there.
Another question, would you go with the AO or the SF version? AO is much less $ and for quick hunting shooting situations does not seem to be the way to go as you may have to adjust it, is that correct?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a Alaskan guide that I use for my muzzle loader. I do not have a problem with it. why do you want a 16-18 power scope? a 14 power would be most adequate fore most hunting scenario's. as for a sf or front adjusted one I would take the sf much easier to adjust.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

14 would likely be fine also, I just don't see much in the 14 range, this one is actually 20x, which seems a little much.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is a another place to shop for scopes...take a look at the hawke scopes i have one on an air rifle works just fine
http://www.riflescopes.webyshops.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> 14 would likely be fine also, I just don't see much in the 14 range, this one is actually 20x, which seems a little much.


I have a 6.5x20 Leupold... I can tell you flat out 20x is NICE at times!

-DallanC


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a Cabelas Alaskan Guide 3.5-14x52 on my 300WSM. I have had good luck with it so far. It has held up to the recoil and stays zeroed in. Bought mine 4 or 5 years ago and haven't had any issues. I would recommend it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Could always try this, http://www.opticsplanet.com/mueller-opt ... scope.html

Here is Chuck Hawks review, http://www.chuckhawks.com/mueller_APV_riflescope.htm

Ive got one coming and plan on putting up a review once it gets here and I get it mounted on my new .243


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a look at the Buckmaster from Nikon. They are in the $300 range. I have several and love them. You can get the with dot, fine crosshairs or heavy crosshairs and I think they may even have the multi dot system.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Take a look at the Buckmaster from Nikon. They are in the $300 range. I have several and love them. You can get the with dot, fine crosshairs or heavy crosshairs and I think they may even have the multi dot system.


Do you have ESP or been following me around? I came home with the Buckmasters 4.5-14x40 as they were $50 off. 


Bo0YaA said:


> Could always try this, http://www.opticsplanet.com/mueller-opt ... scope.html
> 
> Here is Chuck Hawks review, http://www.chuckhawks.com/mueller_APV_riflescope.htm
> 
> Ive got one coming and plan on putting up a review once it gets here and I get it mounted on my new .243


That is good info, thanks! I found this on his same site and found it insiteful. 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/staff_riflescopes.htm
http://www.chuckhawks.com/scopes_price_class.htm
http://www.chuckhawks.com/recommended_riflescopes.htm
The Mueller made it on the list, but one brand that I was very surpised to not see was Vortex, not a single mention at all on any of the three lists.


----------

